# Freddy Krueger screech



## GoreGator (Mar 24, 2009)

I have looked all over for a decent D/L of the glove screeching sound from Elm Street. Im turning to the experts now. Anyone know where a decent one can be located? Im gonna include Freddy this halloween for the first time since 2004.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I have the gloves if this is what you are looking for:
Supreme Edition Freddy™ Replica Metal Glove


----------



## GoreGator (Mar 24, 2009)

no, looking for the sound the glove makes when he "screeched" on the steel pipes


----------



## GoreGator (Mar 24, 2009)

this got moved to the "Wanted" section but its actually more about atmosphere...I need the screeching sound from the movie when he scratched across the pipes. If anyone can help, please.!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

ill look around but that is gonna be hard to find...


----------



## GoreGator (Mar 24, 2009)

hard but very effective SC31!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoreGator (Mar 24, 2009)

If I knew how to take a section of the DVD and save it thats what I need to do. Can anyone tell me how?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

GoreGator said:


> If I knew how to take a section of the DVD and save it thats what I need to do. Can anyone tell me how?


If anyone wants to discuss this with you, please take it up via PM or email. We do not want a discussion of how to sample copyrighted material on the forum.


----------



## GoreGator (Mar 24, 2009)

I understand the copyrighted material thing but before you hit panic stage the sound is available on several sites via wav files.......they just arent long enough to use. But please, if someone wants to PM me then I could use the help.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

GoreGator said:


> I understand the copyrighted material thing but before you hit panic stage the sound is available on several sites via wav files.......they just arent long enough to use. But please, if someone wants to PM me then I could use the help.


If the sounds are available on other sites, you could put them together in a loop using audacity which is free.


----------

